# upset tummy



## Tarbaby (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi! last weekend our almost 2 year old female started vomiting overnight and continued throughout the night and couldn't hold anything down. We took her to the vet and they xrayed her belly and did not see anything. she wasnt dehydrated yet and she was put on anitbiotics and anti nausea medicine. She had also potentially been exposed to giardia and so they gave her a de-wormer also. Since that time she hasn't been eating well and she is shedding horribly. Her food has not been changed in 20 months. Another issue we have been having is she apparently has been eating other dogs poop at daycare. Just found this out last week. And she is no longer sitting in the back seat while in the car and has been coming up front and we've had to try to figure a way to keep her back there. She acts terrified and this is new. Any advice on any of these issues? Thank you


----------

